# Paws n the snow



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

So, how long can I leave my dog outside? It's about 2 degrees, negative -10 with windchill. He's been out there for 20min and still playing and throwing his ball in the air playing catch by himself..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Didn't he just recently get over parvo? If it were my dog, at that temperature, and just getting over as sick as he was, i'd say as long as I could be out there and not much longer. 

What did your vet have to say about restrictions?


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Didn't say anything. I could stand 15. No longer.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's the purpose of leaving your dog outside in -10 degrees?
you say you could only be out there for 15 minutes but your
dog has been out there for 20 minutes. extreme cold or heat,
why put your dog in it???


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If your dog is enjoying himself and staying active (and it sounds like he is), then he can stay out as long as he wants. Signs that he is cold would be shivering, raising his paws up because they are too cold in the snow, and standing by the door, whining to be let in. 

Really, we get much colder weather than that here, I'm used to it, it does not bother me, and not once have my dogs shown any signs of cold, exept for the "cold feet dance" when temps get down to below -30C (about -22F and colder). 

Also, dogs do not feel the effects of windchill. Our skin is always imperceptibly moist even when we are not actively sweating (the moisture is part of why it is elastic and flexible). So when very cold outside, even a minor increase in evaporation rates from the wind will make us feel much, much colder. However, dogs do not sweat from their skin like we do, except from the paws - they mainly cool themselves by panting. 

So even though it can feel brutally cold to us, to the dogs, the weather is just fine!


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

That's what I thought too.. If cold I'm sure the cry baby would cry..

I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## wuffdan (Jan 2, 2011)

my Angus loves the snow and prefers to be outside. He will lay out and watch the snow instead of going into his house.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 20, 2010)

My 4 mo old puppy stays out there for an hour playing. Its about 10*F here. I check on him every 10 min, and he just races around and doesnt want to come in. Hes got a good coat so Im not worried. He actually lays under my boat stored out back and just hangs out there sometimes. He'll come to the door when he gets cold and wants to come in.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wuffdan said:


> my Angus loves the snow and prefers to be outside. He will lay out and watch the snow instead of going into his house.


Wow! That looks like a lot of fun! I couldn't help but to think what great memories that child is making with their dog. Great picture!


----------

